# Kindle Fire 2nd gen Stuck on Red Screen



## kenney

Hi...ok so this whole problem happened because I came across this Tweezermod on the XDA site....well I downloaded then install and now my kindle is good as bricked:banghead:....after selecting install my kindle rebooted then after about 1 sec showing kindle fire the screen turns red...I ant do anything besides powering off but when powerd on its same thing over and over...I tried using a fastboot cable but its like I get stuck even there too:banghead:....the word fastboot shows and under there is a green flashing light and next to it is a red light wich does nothing...I hate XDA now so I was wondering if anyone here can help me get fastboot to work...thanks


----------



## joeten

See if this helps Reset Kindle Fire When it Won't Turn on or Charge


----------



## kenney

joeten, that did not help at all:nonono: but thanks anyways.....I just need to find a way to get fastboot to work properly and then I can handle the rest from there I hope.


----------



## joeten

Did you do the hard reset as mentioned here Amazon.com Kindle Help Forum


----------



## kenney

I've tried many things...they don't work....what I really want to do is get fastboot mode to work....it keeps showing this traffic light thing....when I plug in my kindle Fire with the fastboot cable windows also sais the device is not recognized...but if I switch to my stock USB while stuck in fastboot mode it shows up in device manager as Kindle...


----------



## joeten

Hi maybe the last suggestion here could help Kindle fire stuck on boot screen (bricked) - Android Forums


----------

